# Buck Brand Soda Water - SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS.



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 23, 2021)

_BUCK BRAND SODA WATER
- SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS -_
Great 1920s Texas soda bottle added to the collection. This was bought in a antique store in Brian, Texas a couple of weeks ago for $125. I believe this is a scarce bottle. Never the less, this looks like a “attic find”, and doesn’t appear to have ever been underground. Possibly tumbled ? Appears to have some case wear, so that could be the origin of how the scuffs came to be. This was bottled by the Coca Cola bottling works in San Antonio, Texas.
















​


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice embossing on that one!  Shame about the wear but I guess it's pretty much inevitable with that big snout sticking out from the buck.  Might be the only forward-facing deer (or other long-faced animal) that I've ever seen embossed on a bottle - presumably most bottle designers realized that the nose would get scratched up before they had gotten to the mold-cutting stage.  
Yours doesn't look at all tumbled to me, that amount of case wear would be pretty unusual for a tumbled bottle but entirely consistent with an attic find that had been in use for a while before being stored away.


----------



## webe992 (Oct 23, 2021)

I live in the Austin area and I see these quite often. I’d say they are pretty common unless you have the variation that is ice blue. I can only recall seeing one and  it sold for some good money. The normal aqua ones are a $10-$20 bottle normally. Still a cool bottle though, I’ve always like them!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 23, 2021)

webe992 said:


> I live in the Austin area and I see these quite often. I’d say they are pretty common unless you have the variation that is ice blue. I can only recall seeing one and  it sold for some good money. The normal aqua ones are a $10-$20 bottle normally. Still a cool bottle though, I’ve always like them!


So I guess it was bought for too much : / Haven’t particularly have had that happen with bottles, but definitely happened when I used to collect militaria.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 24, 2021)

The face of the deer looks different or modified from the drawing. Nice bottle. I like the embossing on it also.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

